# Mysterious lost water pressure



## univox68 (Sep 8, 2011)

The water pressure in my tub/shower has slowed down to very little water. I took the faucet/spigot off and the water pressure shoots out nice and strong. So i replaced the entire faucet and knobs and still the same thing. There is plenty of water pressure getting to the faucet, but once i put the faucet on, it's very weak. Even with a brand new faucet and knobs. Help!


----------



## Johnboy555 (Sep 9, 2011)

What do you mean by "faucet"?  The tub spout? The entire valve? The cartridge?  If you removed the "spout" and there's plenty of pressure and water try a different spout. Pictures would help a lot to understand what you are talking about. Is water coming out of the shower pipe with good pressure? Most new shower heads have a pretty small restrictor built in to them to conserve water. I can't tell you to remove it or drill it out but doing such a thing would increase water flow.

Try to clarify a little bit and we should be able to help.


----------



## univox68 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## univox68 (Sep 9, 2011)

It's not the tub spout, i think it's the actual knobs/cartridge? Without the cartridge the pressure is great, when i put the cartridge in, the pressure is bad. Can the faucet function without the cartridge? The screen thingy is clean. Thanks!


----------



## Johnboy555 (Sep 10, 2011)

If the "cartridge wasn't in there water would be gushing all over.  
Please try and post a picture so I can see what you're talking about.

Try again


----------



## univox68 (Sep 11, 2011)

I sure will take some pix tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------

